# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nope. We're US.

The only benefits I receive are those that the military offer .. healthcare, life insurance, commissary, etc.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont. but only because i live with my parents. If i lived on my own i would have no choice.


----------



## 17thy

No we don't. We have free insurance for Emerald but we don't have food stamps or any other types of benefits. And if DH gets this new job our insurance will be covered by them.


----------



## AriannasMama

Only insurance. I had WIC for the first year but I don't bother with it now. I hate going to the appointments, the waiting room is full of badly behaved children and parents paying no attention to them. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

canada here and I put know as I live off a loan I have to pay back (student loan)


----------



## Hotbump

I get insurance for my boys and food stamps. I can get WIC and other benefits if I wanted to but I feel like since the food stamps are enough why get something I dont need :shrug: The clinics at the hospital jovanni goes to really want me to go to WIC and apply for other benefits but I dont see the need to do so. I rather someone who REALLY needs them gets them kwim?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Hotbump said:


> I get insurance for my boys and food stamps. I can get WIC and other benefits if I wanted to but I feel like since the food stamps are enough why get something I dont need :shrug: The clinics at the hospital jovanni goes to really want me to go to WIC and apply for other benefits but I dont see the need to do so. I rather someone who REALLY needs them gets them kwim?

they can be soooooo stupid. When i was fighting for my insurance (as i wouldnt give them a name to go after for paternity) the worker was like 'oh, you could qualify for this this and this!' :wacko: it was like uh no, just please give me insurance if you're so willing to sign me up for everything else under the sun.


----------



## Harli

No, and I live in the Czech Republic.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im not sure which to choose, we get a student loan that we live off like Rome we have to pay it back. We get things like dental partial covered and medicine but for Kailee we have to pay for all of that ourselfs but if it ever came down to it they have programs for dental and medicine.


----------



## x__amour

WIC, barely. We're thisclose to breaking the limit. In all honestly, now that I don't get formula, it's giving me almost nothing. Medicaid helped me so much but I'm over the limit now. So other than WIC, nothing.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah we get milk, cheese, tortillas, beans and some fruit but I can get that all on my own :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

It's literally like $20 a month. Formula helped so much but now it's almost nothing to me. :shrug:


----------



## 112110

We get WIC and medical insurance. Plan on trying to apply for food stamps, tanf and section 8/low income housing... as I NEED to move out, we'll see how it goes. FX.


----------



## newmommy23

I get food stamps but that's it.


----------



## JadeBaby75

112110 said:


> We get WIC and medical insurance. Plan on trying to apply for food stamps, tanf and section 8/low income housing... as I NEED to move out, we'll see how it goes. FX.

Same boat as u. I hate to rely on the government but I might have no choice if it comes down to it!


----------



## Leah_xx

AriannasMama said:


> Yeah we get milk, cheese, tortillas, beans and some fruit but I can get that all on my own :shrug:

Wow you get cheese? :haha: We dont get cheese here but
Gracelynn is on soy milk so she gets 8 half gallons of milk a month, 32 or 36oz of cereal(Which is like two or three boxes)16oz of Grains which is like a loaf of bread or tortilla shells, like 16 or 24oz of beans, a 64oz container of milk and a dozen eggs. And $6 for fruits and vegetables.


----------



## hot tea

Nothing.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm in the UK and yes I do at the moment but that will change as soon as me and OH get a place together. Most mums whether they qualify for other benefits or not get child benefits, they actually hand out the application form whilst your still in the hospital with you newborn!!! Its £20.30 per week. I also get Child tax credits and income support which I won't claim anymore later on this year when I move out xx


----------



## samface182

OH is on a low income. we get help with rent and a bit of extra help.


----------



## youngmummy94

Yes, and I live in Australia. EVERYONE receives free healthcare (medicare) and unless you earn over $150,000 a year, when you have a newborn you receive $5000. 

I will be getting parenting payment which is $440 a fortnight. There is also Family Tax Benefit which can be paid at the end of financial year and it equates to around $5000 I think.


----------



## _laura

Yes. We receive child benefit (which pretty much everyone in the UK is entitled to)
Child tax credits ( same but the amount is based on income)
Working tax credits (same as above)

We are also students so we get student loans (which we have to pay back) and get our childcare covered (part of being a student)


----------



## LittleBoo

UK, and no. My partner works full time.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yes. I am in the UK and I am a single mum.
I get housing benefit, council tax benefit, child tax, child benefits. Waiting to hear about income support. FOB also gives me money for Ava. x


----------



## bbyno1

we do. We get child benefit like the majority of people. OH works part time atm so we get extra money off the goverment as what he earns isn't enough to live off. We get loads of help with our rent and free dental treatments and presciptions etc. OH has a job interview thurs so this could change very soon


----------



## vaniilla

we only get child benefit which we're losing in April.


----------



## LittleBoo

Just realised people are counting Child Benefit/tax credits, in that case yes, we recieve CB & CTC/WTC, I think we might be entitled to some housing benefit but it's so much faffing around we've left it :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Kind of :shrug: I work but I get my wages topped up and help with rent and childcare, but not as much as I'd get if I didn't work


----------



## Melibu90

OH earns more working full time so we now just get the basics
They are very helpful though im thankful UK have the system


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> Im not sure which to choose, we get a student loan that we live off like Rome we have to pay it back. We get things like dental partial covered and medicine but for Kailee we have to pay for all of that ourselfs but if it ever came down to it they have programs for dental and medicine.

I dont think it counts as benefits..as our student loan is money we pay back...and we have a small health coverage from schoool but all students get that :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

I receive Medicaid for Kenneth and WIC. I don't qualify for anything else although I do pay rent to my parents. I did apply for low-income housing (not section 8) which I qualify for at the moment but I'm on a like 3-year waitlist. Plus I'm due to get a payrise this month so I don't think I'll qualify for anything anymore.


----------



## Natasha2605

Nope. We get child benefit which everyone (?) recieves and a little child tax credits (which again I'd say most people recieve).

OH works full time and I'm on Mat leave. We'll probably lose our child tax credits completely when OH gets his first managerial position though as it'll put us over the threshold!


----------



## Lauraxamy

We get a little bit of help. OH works so we get child benefit and some tax credits


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't receive anything at the moment but am considering getting on WIC again and am applying for health insurance through Medicaid. A counselor yesterday recommended I apply for the whole MFIP (welfare) thing for food stamps and cash and all that but I am not sure....I was on it in the past (food stamps, daycare assistance, and healthcare only) and it was hard to maintain as they were up my ass constantly. They need to know too much which that's fine but just annoying. 

Anyways, I for sure am going to apply for health insurance, not sure about anything else.


----------



## daydreamerx

I do and im in the UK


----------



## rileybaby

Yes, but for 6 months until i turnt 16 i lived off £80 a month..:shrug: but i dont know what id do without benefits tbh


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ah, I suppose I do then because Syri and I do (well when i fix hers) have state insurance but all children are entitled to health insurance under the age of 19 in my state. Even if you arent low income. If you are low income, you just get A instead of B which has small copays.

The only reason I have my insurance is because I seriously can not be fucked worrying about having to pay fucking thousands of dollars if I happen to get sick. Its insane xP My dad had to go to the clinic for chest pains a while back and the bill came to over $3000. :wacko:


----------



## ShelbyLee

we only have medicaid for shiah but after OH and i get married then she will be coverd under him. 
i had wic when i was pregnant but always forgot to use them and it takes so long to shop for the right size stuff and things on the list i decided that someone else could use the money more than i could.. we dont qualify for any food stamps either.


----------



## ShelbyLee

oh and i have financial aid for school which is government i guess pays for school.. actuallydit paid for three car payments and shiahs christmas and my school and books soo i guess i would count that..

lol sorry for the messups. shiah is using me for a jungle gym. lol


----------



## we can't wait

I'm in the US, and we do not receive any benefits. We don't qualify, because the office does the calculations on your income before taxes. After taxes come out, and the 500 dollars comes out for insurance (monthly), the number is a LOT lower.

I'd be happy if we just qualified for Medicaid. As it is, we pay monthly insurance at DH's work, plus the bills from having LO (because all of it wasn't covered).


----------



## leoniebabey

Im UK and i do as im living on my own with LO and dont work.
I get Income Support
Child tax credit
Child benefit (which everyone gets anyways)
Housing benefit and council tax benefit
also get help from college for travel etc. and get my childcare payed for too


----------



## MrsEngland

Depends if u count child benefit (which everyone gets in the uk regardless of income) and child tax credits, we get them but its barely anything.


----------



## emyandpotato

CB and CTC which most people get. We're meant to get housing benefit too but there was a huge fuck up and now _they're_ demanding thousands of pounds that we don't have :cry: We're not entitled to much cos OH is a student, but if I was single I'd get loads :dohh:


----------



## Melibu90

I think thats where UK fails, yeah i agree with helping single parents but there should be support if your together too :dohh: when OH lost his job and we were struggling a few people i know actually said i was stupid for saying we were together


----------



## ONoez2010

No, since i live with my mom and her income is "too high"


----------



## LauraBee

Yes, in the UK. Single mother (not receiving anything from FOB), living at home (I do pay rent and buy all my own food and stuff) and I'm at college full-time, so I can't work.

I get Child Benefit (everyone gets), Child Tax Credits (most people get), Income Support, Healthy Start Vouchers (vegetables, milk and fruit), Care to Learn (childcare) and the Student Support Fund from college (although I would have received EMA anyway). Once I'm living alone, I'd be eligible for Housing and Council Tax Benefit too (if I'm in the same circumstances). I also received the Health in Pregnancy Grant and the Sure Start Grant.

Yes, it's more than I need, but I put the excess away for a rainy day and I rarely buy things that aren't essential. I know of quite a few people who twist their circumstances in order to receive benefits and/or spend it on stuff that really isn't necessary - I believe you should work for certain luxuries, I hear of so many people spending benefit money on cigarettes, alcohol, fast food, TVs, games consoles, cinema tickets and even drugs, but the list could really go on.

I'm eligible for it without lying and I spend it on what we need. The Government can't really hope for more than that.


----------



## AriannasMama

I guess my Pell and MAP grants I got for school too then. It's definitely a live saver to get help paying for school and not worrying about paying back loans plus interest. I feel I am entitled to it though as I have been working and paying into these programs for 6 years now. :shock: saying I've worked for 6 years now makes me feel old :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

Yes, I'm a single-ish mom in the U.S. I don't qualify for WIC or food stamps and I demanded that FOB pay for Edies healthcare and insurance. If he paid for nothing else (which he doesn't) and never saw her again (rarely sees her now) I'd be OK with it because it's $700 a month plus extra if she runs out of needles before the month is over :wacko: I do receive state healthcare for myself which I'm extremely grateful for.


----------



## youngmummy94

Is it hard to receive benefits in the US?


----------



## leoniebabey

forgot to add i receive a measly £5 per week from FOB from CSA, quite laughable tbh!


----------



## 112110

youngmummy94 said:


> Is it hard to receive benefits in the US?

I think it is, there also aren't as many...it doesn't seem but don't quote me on that because it's just an observation :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

Yes, in the UK. 
I live with OH who works, We are living in rented accommodation and I am a full time student.
I get Child Benefit £80 a month, Child Tax Credits £59.36 per week, Working Tax Credit£89.18 per week, Housing Benefit £6.09 per week
plus loans and grants from uni 
We have to pay £440per month rent, £40 sky per month, £30 Internet per month, £50 social fund repayments pm, £30 phones pm, £60 electricity pm, £50 heating oil pm, my travel to uni £195 pm, Michaels creche £340pm 

Not including food, clothes, nappies, uni books about £200 a semester, driving lessons £22 a go etc.

I also received the Health in Pregnancy Grant £190 and the Sure Start Grant £500

Yes, it sounds loads but it is needed especially atm with me learning to drive it's eating my money


----------



## bumpy_j

Er yeah I get income support and child benefit. Only just started to receive child tax credits and my OH has started receiving working tax credits in the last couple of weeks but the working tax credits will be dropped when we move in a few weeks as OH will have to find another job.


----------



## Lanna

Nothing


----------



## Strawberrymum

No and i live in asia my parents support me and LO, free health care here but we also have insurance. everyone just got payed 6000 Hong kong dollars 

If i lived in New zealand i could get about $250 a week NZ dollars despite what my parents make. also free health care in NZ.


----------



## lauram_92

Yes, and I live in the UK.

I get Income Support, Child Benefit & Child Tax Credit. The majority of my money goes to my Mum for rent/food/electricity.


----------



## JadeBaby75

The onle thing all u ladies have that I desperatley need is help with daycare! I have absolutley NO money and have to pay $216 a week. I might have no other choice but to take out credit cars and screw my credit up for years!


----------



## LauraBee

^ If I couldn't get free childcare, I would not be back at college and planning on Uni. I think I could probably survive on Care to Learn and Child Benefit & Tax Credit. It's nice to know that I have money put away in case I ever need it though :flow:


----------



## 17thy

I personally think its pretty hard to get benefits in the US. More trouble than its worth unless you are completely out of a job with no source of income. By no means do they make it easy to get benefits. You are driving all around town, making hours worth of phone calls, sending in letter after letter only to be told your letter didn't get there on time and you now have to start the process all over again. it took us over a year to get food stamps and we were WELL below the poverty line. When our benefits were up in 3 months time DH was JUST starting a new job with less pay than he had at his old job so we really need the food stamps but don't have the extra gas money to drive almost an hour to our nearest DCF office.


----------



## AriannasMama

There ARE a few childcare assistance programs out there, you just have to look around.

https://www.twc.state.tx.us/svcs/childcare/ccinfo.html

For texas :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

17thy said:


> I personally think its pretty hard to get benefits in the US. More trouble than its worth unless you are completely out of a job with no source of income. By no means do they make it easy to get benefits. You are driving all around town, making hours worth of phone calls, sending in letter after letter only to be told your letter didn't get there on time and you now have to start the process all over again. it took us over a year to get food stamps and we were WELL below the poverty line. When our benefits were up in 3 months time DH was JUST starting a new job with less pay than he had at his old job so we really need the food stamps but don't have the extra gas money to drive almost an hour to our nearest DCF office.

There is an option on the foodstamp form to do it online or someone to come to your house, just wanting to let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

10.11.12 said:


> Yes, I'm a single-ish mom in the U.S. I don't qualify for WIC or food stamps and I demanded that FOB pay for Edies healthcare and insurance. If he paid for nothing else (which he doesn't) and never saw her again (rarely sees her now) I'd be OK with it because it's $700 a month plus extra if she runs out of needles before the month is over :wacko: I do receive state healthcare for myself which I'm extremely grateful for.

why dont you qualify? :wacko: If you receive medicaid you are automatically qualified for WIC


----------



## clogsy90

i only said yes due to getting tax credits, i think its child tax that i get, oh earns to much for anything else we get £100 a month so not as much as anyone else i know but we do fine as it is with it, but like others say apply for a council house then you'll be laughing with all the money you get which really irritates me as i would rather leave a hoouse empty for someone who needs it, sorry i went off there hehe


----------



## JadeBaby75

AriannasMama said:


> There ARE a few childcare assistance programs out there, you just have to look around.
> 
> https://www.twc.state.tx.us/svcs/childcare/ccinfo.html
> 
> For texas :thumbup:

Thanks ill check out the link! 

Yes it is hard to get benefits. 17thy's post hits the nail on the head. You get the run-around like NO OTHER :wacko:


----------



## 17thy

Hotbump said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> I personally think its pretty hard to get benefits in the US. More trouble than its worth unless you are completely out of a job with no source of income. By no means do they make it easy to get benefits. You are driving all around town, making hours worth of phone calls, sending in letter after letter only to be told your letter didn't get there on time and you now have to start the process all over again. it took us over a year to get food stamps and we were WELL below the poverty line. When our benefits were up in 3 months time DH was JUST starting a new job with less pay than he had at his old job so we really need the food stamps but don't have the extra gas money to drive almost an hour to our nearest DCF office.
> 
> There is an option on the foodstamp form to do it online or someone to come to your house, just wanting to let you know :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes we can fill out the original form online, but then the follow up interview you have to call them and I don't think I have ever called their number and had it go through. It ALWAYS says "We have higher than average call volume, please call again later" and then it hangs up. I have called 25-30 times in a row and had it hang up each time. I have always had to go down to an office to get in touch with someone. It really sucks :( Even after Emerald was born we had to actually go to the office to let them know she was born so they could give us her gold insurance card after spending over an hour straight trying to get through.


----------



## stephx

Yes. I live with OH and I don't work. I get child benefit, child tax credits, working tax credit, housing benefit and council tax benefit... It's a lot, I could survive on a lot less tbh but I don't see the point in not claiming what your entitled to :shrug: x


----------



## tasha41

No, I only get UCCB that every child under 6 gets here, and CCTB that is based off income (I don't get much)... those are tax credit type things


----------



## Desi's_lost

17thy said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> I personally think its pretty hard to get benefits in the US. More trouble than its worth unless you are completely out of a job with no source of income. By no means do they make it easy to get benefits. You are driving all around town, making hours worth of phone calls, sending in letter after letter only to be told your letter didn't get there on time and you now have to start the process all over again. it took us over a year to get food stamps and we were WELL below the poverty line. When our benefits were up in 3 months time DH was JUST starting a new job with less pay than he had at his old job so we really need the food stamps but don't have the extra gas money to drive almost an hour to our nearest DCF office.
> 
> There is an option on the foodstamp form to do it online or someone to come to your house, just wanting to let you know :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can fill out the original form online, but then the follow up interview you have to call them and I don't think I have ever called their number and had it go through. It ALWAYS says "We have higher than average call volume, please call again later" and then it hangs up. I have called 25-30 times in a row and had it hang up each time. I have always had to go down to an office to get in touch with someone. It really sucks :( Even after Emerald was born we had to actually go to the office to let them know she was born so they could give us her gold insurance card after spending over an hour straight trying to get through.Click to expand...

It really is insane trying to get through to someone. I've been trying to get through to my worker for over a fucking week and nothing. Chances are I will have to go down to the office again, wait ages, be ignored, kick up a huge fuss, reapply by mail and then MAYBE something will be achieved. 
The last few times i've called i havent even got a voice mail. it just rings endlessly.


----------



## Rhio92

Yes, I get income support, child tax credits, and child benefit, plus healthy start vouchers. I live with my mum so it's enough x


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Yes. I live with OH and I don't work. I get child benefit, child tax credits, working tax credit, housing benefit and council tax benefit... It's a lot, I could survive on a lot less tbh but *I don't see the point in not claiming what your entitled to *:shrug: x

Same, no need to be a martyr


----------

